# Lonnie mabry calls



## PINE KNOT (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone own one of Lonnie's aluminum surface pot calls? I have heard his bronzed glass and his slate calls,
both of which sounded awesome. While discussing calls with him on the phone the other day, he mentioned his aluminum call that he provides with a tipped striker. I was just looking for some feedback on his pot calls and especially his aluminum call. If you have a few of his calls, what is your favorite? 

Thank you!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 21, 2014)

I have one of those it does sound like a turkey for sure and is loud as all get out. Love all of the calls I have that he made and I have quite a few.


----------



## jr123 (Jan 24, 2014)

What does he charge on his calls?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 24, 2014)

jr123 said:


> What does he charge on his calls?



Pots are $25 with 2 strikers. The hard part starts after you pick your pot. Then you must spend hours playing different strikers and narrowing it down to 2.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 24, 2014)

PINE KNOT said:


> Does anyone own one of Lonnie's aluminum surface pot calls? I have heard his bronzed glass and his slate calls,
> both of which sounded awesome. While discussing calls with him on the phone the other day, he mentioned his aluminum call that he provides with a tipped striker. I was just looking for some feedback on his pot calls and especially his aluminum call. If you have a few of his calls, what is your favorite?
> 
> Thank you!



I played one of his Aluminum calls today, and it sounded exceptional with a tipped peg, as well as a Bloodwood peg. Below is a Mabry Hackberry Glass call that flat sings with a tipped striker. O yeah, his box calls don't sound half bad either


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 25, 2014)

I have one of those hackberry calls and quite a few birds have made there last strut coming to it.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 25, 2014)

I have one of his aluminum calls. It sounds great.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 25, 2014)

How does one find Mr. Mabry ? I hear he does not ship his calls .

Ben.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2014)

those are pretty calls!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 25, 2014)

Ben Athens said:


> How does one find Mr. Mabry ? I hear he does not ship his calls .
> 
> Ben.



Pm sent


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Jan 25, 2014)

I have over 100 of Mr Mabry's call's and a couple of them he only made 1 and any of them will call up a gobbler....and you can take any call he has sitting on the shelf and call in a gobbler....Mr Mabry makes some of the best calls made and if you don't buy one of his calls I bet you when you leave his shop your better at running a call when you leave....


----------



## gregg (Jan 25, 2014)

I picked up one of his Cherry/Cedar short boxes, sounds really nice. I liked all of his calls, the aluminum and slate pot calls were my favorites.....also played a wingbone that sounded great too, forgot to buy that one, must go back. Nice gent as well.


----------



## BamaJeff (Jan 26, 2014)

I would like to meet Mr. Mabry and run some of his calls. I am in the market for a turkey killing box call. Can someone give me his contact information?


----------



## gregg (Jan 26, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## brianandrews1270 (Jan 30, 2014)

Would someone send me a PM with Lonnie's contact information.  I'm in the market for a box call and possibly a new slate call.


----------



## Tom Talker (Jan 30, 2014)

Incredible value in all his calls. Very few better. Not to mention as others have stated- The man flat knows turkey calling and hunting. He is a fine gentleman.


----------



## Yelpu1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm wanting to purchase a Lonnie Mabry call.  Contact info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 13, 2014)

*contact info*

contact info please. Thanks


----------



## gregg (Feb 13, 2014)

PM sent to you guys.


----------



## SGaither (Feb 13, 2014)

As someone who recently made the trip to meet Mr. Mabry every call in his shops is pure turkey. If it doesn't sound good to him, it gets burned. Also, be sure you have plent of time as Mr. Mabry will teach you many tricks to hunting and calling. I hope to make the trip again real soon to buy another box and a couple pot calls. I'm kicking myself for not bringing one of his bronzed glass pots home. 

Besides being a premier call maker he is a master turkey hunter and true gentleman.


----------



## GAdeerhunter7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Would someone send me a PM with his info.


----------



## gregg (Feb 13, 2014)

You got a PM


----------



## labsnducks (Feb 14, 2014)

Would someone mind pm his info to me too thanks


----------



## gregg (Feb 14, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Phshunter10 (Feb 14, 2014)

I would love a pm with his info!! Thanks !!


----------



## duckbkr (Feb 16, 2014)

Can someone send me his info as well I am always looking for another great slate call.  thanks


----------



## Lawtonwood2 (Feb 16, 2014)

Can someone send me a pm of his contact info also!


----------



## smackdown51 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like contact info as well! thanks


----------



## jlt4800 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would appreciate his contact info as well ...if he's available going to try to get over there tomorrow .
Thanks in advance


----------



## JayBird1969 (Feb 17, 2014)

Could I get contact info also.


----------



## jlt4800 (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow!!
I went over to his house today...and couldn't be happier with the calls I bought! 
He truly is a Great turkey hunter and call maker!!
Cant wait to use them in the turkey woods!


----------



## gregg (Feb 18, 2014)

> Wow!!
> I went over to his house today...and couldn't be happier with the calls I bought!
> He truly is a Great turkey hunter and call maker!!
> Cant wait to use them in the turkey woods!


Hey, you have to tell us what you got, and pics would be cool too.


----------



## Bobby Jake (Feb 18, 2014)

Could someone pm me his info? Thanks


----------



## Derek Edge (Feb 18, 2014)

Would like his contact info as well.


----------



## jlt4800 (Feb 19, 2014)

here are the calls I got.
A Cypress and Purple heart box.

A Hackberry and anodized aluminum Pot call with a cherry striker with a water proof tip and a purple heart striker.

And a pocket slate call.

All look and sound Great!!


----------



## 270bowman (Feb 24, 2014)

Will someone Pm me with his contact info?


----------



## habs00 (Feb 25, 2014)

New to Turkey hunting myself, but would appreciate Lonnie's contact info as well.   Please send along if you have it. 

Thank you.


----------



## habs00 (Feb 25, 2014)

New to Turkey hunting myself, but would appreciate Lonnie's contact info as well.   Please send along if you have it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Turkey dog (Feb 25, 2014)

Will someone pm me his contact info.


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 25, 2014)

me too thanks


----------



## GCrook (Feb 25, 2014)

I would like Mr. Mabry's contact info. Thanks


----------



## FALCON z (Feb 26, 2014)

where in GA is he located?


----------



## GaHitman (Feb 26, 2014)

I would like his contact info also......


----------



## sasmojoe (Feb 26, 2014)

I will be in the Atlanta area this weekend, would someone please pm me Mr. Mabry's contact info. Thanks


----------



## Melvin4730 (Feb 26, 2014)

Waleska, GA ...just north of Canton, GA


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Feb 26, 2014)

Lonnie Mabry 770-479-3352...and he will not ship any calls.


----------



## gregg (Feb 26, 2014)

you got about 2 weeks then he is not available for the season.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 3, 2014)

went to Mr Mabrys today and these boxes came home with me....swamp willow with cherry paddle, Spanish cedar with purple heart paddle...


----------



## Killdee (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking great, bet they sang too


----------



## amc5 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone got one for sale? Or like the others above, PM his contact info. I would like to get up there soon. Thanks


----------



## Turkey315 (Mar 24, 2014)

Could someone pm me his contact info.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 24, 2014)

Why doesn't someone just post the contact info in this thread?  Over 20 folks asking for the info in this thread alone.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 24, 2014)

His contact number is already on here but here it is again 770-479-3352. He is hunting now in the mornings you might be able to get up with him in the late afternoon.


----------

